# vacanza e ferie



## laratri

Queste due parole hanno lo stesso significato?
C'è una differenza?
Se si... mi sapete dire quale?


----------



## DavìdV

Dal giorno feriale dovrebbe derivare le ferie, un riposo settimanale o un periodo più o meno lungo ma sempre in questo ambito. Ora io potrei passare le ferie a casa o farmi una vacanza, per esempio in Calabria. Dal termine "vacante" si arriva al viaggio se non sbaglio! Comunque anche chi non viaggia e rimane a casa sta sempre in vacanza. Ma mentre uno studente la chiamerà sempre vacanza un lavoratore può anche dire ferie.
Comunque approfondirò meglio questo argomento per ora sono ipotesi.
Spero ti sono stato utile.
Buona Vacanza!!! 
P. S. Si dovrebbe dire Buona Vacanza o Buone Vacanze?


----------



## sabrinita85

Ti rispondo usando una citazione di Necsus (poi ti pagherò i diritti d'autore ):

_C'è una differenza sostanziale tra "*ferie*" e "*vacanze*": le prime sono 'giorni di riposo retribuiti che spettano ogni anno ai lavoratori', le seconde non sono retribuite affatto! 
Io, quale 'lavoratore autonomo', non vado mai 'in ferie', perché nessuno sarebbe disposto a pagarmi per stare a casa, o al mare, o in qualunque altro posto..! _


----------



## veli-it

Ciao tutti/e,
non riesco a trovare cosi sia giusta e se ci sono due significati diversi.
Direi che 'essere in vacanza' vuol dire fare un viaggio di vacanza.
Lo stesso con ferie, ma ho letto sul forum che ferie può essere utilizzato soltanto da chi lavora 
Spero che qualcuno mi può spiegare meglio, non sono Italiana!


----------



## Linda_steele

Secondo me
Le ferie sono un periodo di riposo dal lavoro, pagato, a cui hanno diritto i lavoratori dipendenti.
Le vacanze sono il modo in cui impieghi il tempo libero, ad esempio viaggiando...
Ad es. L'anno scorso avevo 3 settimane di ferie e sono andata in vacanza al mare. Non direi sono andata in ferie in montagna, mentre potrei comunque dire ho passato le vacanze in città...
D'altra parte a scuola ci sono le vacanze di natale... quindi il confine è un po' indfinito.


----------



## ohbice

A volte hanno significato analogo, a volte no. Il contesto è fondamentale.
"Sono stanco, ho bisogno di fare una pausa. Chiederò all'azienda un periodo di ferie". Qui ferie ha connotazione precisa, definita da un contratto di lavoro. "Non ci sono i presupposti per firmare l'accordo, prosegue il periodo di vacanza contrattuale". Qui vacanza significa assenza, mancanza. Per venire alle domande di veli-it, direi che "essere in vacanza" si avvicina per significato a "essere libero da impegni' (di lavoro, tipicamente). Essere in ferie lo direi, per significato, molto simile. La cosa importante sarebbe avere una frase completa, di senso compiuto: "Sono stato una settimana in vacanza a Formentera" è, per significato, identico a "Sono stato una settimana in ferie a Formentera". Io, almeno, non mi farei nessun problema ad usare i due termini in modo del tutto indifferente.


----------



## J352SAURUS

Quindi, si potrebbe dire: "Durante le mie ferie, vado in vacanza"? Cioè, durante il mio periodo di riposo dal lavoro, vado in vacanza in Messico. È corretto?


----------



## giginho

ohbice said:


> "Sono stato una settimana in vacanza a Formentera" è, per significato, identico a "Sono stato una settimana in ferie a Formentera".



Ciao, io ci trovo una sfumatura differente: nel primo caso non so quanto sono durate le tue ferie, ma so che hai fatto un viaggio di una settimana a Formentera e questo viaggio non era di lavoro ma di vacanza.
Nel secondo caso, io capisco che ho una settimana di assenza dal lavoro a disposizione e l'ho passata tutta a Formentera; al mio rientro da Formentera sono tornato subito in servizio attivo.



J352SAURUS said:


> "Durante le mie ferie, vado in vacanza"



Ciao J,
Sì è corretto. Cosa farai durante le ferie estive (= periodo di assenza retribuita dal lavoro)? Vado in vacanza in Messico (= faccio un viaggio in Messico)


----------



## ohbice

J352SAURUS said:


> Quindi, si potrebbe dire: "Durante le mie ferie, vado in vacanza"? Cioè, durante il mio periodo di riposo dal lavoro, vado in vacanza in Messico. È corretto?


Si potrebbe dire anche "Durante le mie vacanze vado in ferie". Ma sia l'una, sia l'altra sono frasi orripilanti ;-).


----------



## J352SAURUS

giginho said:


> Sì è corretto. Cosa farai durante le ferie estive (= periodo di assenza retribuita dal lavoro)? Vado in vacanza in Messico (= faccio un viaggio in Messico)



Grazie mille!

Quindi, in sostanza, "le ferie" sono i periodi obbligatori di riposo dal lavoro, mentre "le vacanze" sono i viaggi che si prendono separatamente dal lavoro, per esempio una vacanza in famiglia in Messico. Corretto?

Può "le ferie" essere il fine settimana? O è un periodo di riposo incluso nel contratto di lavoro? Si possono accumulare giorni in modo che il lavoratore abbia le lunghe ferie?

Possono "le vacanze" essere un periodo di tempo? Per esempio, "le vacanze di Natale"?

Inoltre, è "andare in vacanza" o "fare vacanza"?

Grazie mille, e scusa per il mio italiano cattivo.



ohbice said:


> Si potrebbe dire anche "Durante le mie vacanze vado in ferie". Ma sia l'una, sia l'altra sono frasi orripilanti ;-).



Haha, mi dispiace molto, ma non capisco! Cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## symposium

Tecnicamente sono due cose differenti (le ferie sono retribuite e le vacanze no) ma nell'uso comune sono interscambiabili: sono in ferie/sono in vacanza; dove vai in ferie?/dove vai in vacanza?; ferie al mare/vacanze al mare (e non vacanzA al mare).


----------



## giginho

J352SAURUS said:


> Grazie mille!
> 
> Quindi, in sostanza, "le ferie" sono i periodi obbligatori di riposo dal lavoro, mentre "le vacanze" sono i viaggi che si prendono separatamente dal lavoro, per esempio una vacanza in famiglia in Messico. Corretto?
> 
> Può "le ferie" essere il fine settimana? O è un periodo di riposo incluso nel contratto di lavoro? Si possono accumulare giorni in modo che il lavoratore abbia le lunghe ferie?
> 
> Possono "le vacanze" essere un periodo di tempo? Per esempio, "le vacanze di Natale"?
> 
> Inoltre, è "andare in vacanza" o "fare vacanza"?
> 
> Grazie mille, e scusa per il mio italiano cattivo.



Le ferie non sono obbligatorie. Sono giorni di riposo che il lavoratore può prendere quando desidera per fare ciò che gli pare, per esempio stare a casa a dormire tutto il giorno, andare a giocare a calcio con gli amici oppure andare in vacanza in Messico.

Per esempio: mi prendo 10 giorni di ferie e vado in vacanza alle Maldive. In questo caso vuol dire che prendo 10 giorni di permesso retribuito dal lavoro, ovvero due settimane essendo i giorni lavorativi dal lunedì al venerdì.
Altro esempio: mi prendo 5 giorni di ferie e ristrutturo casa. In questo caso non andrò a lavorare ma non faccio nessun viaggio o nessuna vacanza: ristrutturerò casa......

Il fine settimana non sono ferie se il tuo contratto di lavoro non prevede il lavoro nei weekend. Se sei impiegato in un'azienda, lavorerai dal lunedì al venerdì, quindi il sabato e la domenica sei libero per contratto e non sono visti come giorni di ferie.
Se invece il tuo contratto di lavoro prevede che tu lavori anche il sabato o la domenica, allora dovrai prenderti ferie per restare a casa il fine settimana; in questo caso il fine settimana sarà considerato ferie

Il termine vacanze di Natale è usato dagli studenti e, per estensione, viene usato in alcuni ambiti lavorativi, ma un lavoratore dirà che a Natale starà a casa in ferie, intendendo così che non andrà a lavorare nei giorni intorno al Natale, escludendo il 25 e il 26 dicembre che sono festività e come tali non comprese nei normali giorni di lavoro.

Andare in vacanza è il termine corretto, fare una vacanza è ampiamente usato, ha lo stesso significato ma al mio orecchio è molto più colloquiale e, oserei dire, scorretto.

Esempi di utilizzo: Vado in vacanza in Messico è corretto, faccio una vacanza in Messico non è perfettamente corretto anche se è comprensibile e, nel linguaggio parlato, accettabile.


----------



## lorenzos

J352SAURUS said:


> Quindi, in sostanza, "le ferie" sono i periodi obbligatori di riposo dal lavoro, mentre "le vacanze" sono i viaggi che si prendono separatamente dal lavoro, per esempio una vacanza in famiglia in Messico. Corretto?


Sì, un periodo di riposo oltre il riposo settimanale, circa due giorni al mese (dipende dagli accordi contrattuali).
Ma anche:
- Ho speso tutto per la nuova casa e quest’anno non andrò da nessuna parte, passerò le vacanze a casa/in città.
- Devo ristrutturare casa e lo farò durante le ferie.


J352SAURUS said:


> Si possono accumulare giorni in modo che il lavoratore abbia le lunghe ferie?


Questa è la regola ma si possono fare anche periodi separati, basta mettersi d’accordo con il datore di lavoro.
- Come mai oggi non sei al lavoro?
- Ho preso un giorno di ferie per andare a trovare mia zia.


J352SAURUS said:


> Possono "le vacanze" essere un periodo di tempo? Per esempio, "le vacanze di Natale"?


Sì, certo, anche le “vacanze di Pasqua”.


J352SAURUS said:


> Inoltre, è "andare in vacanza" o "fare vacanza"?


La prima che hai detto.


----------



## J352SAURUS

Grazie mille a tutti. Le tue risposte sono eccezionali e molto utili


----------



## bearded

J352SAURUs
(osservazione marginale): Attenzione ai pronomi di seconda persona tu (=una persona), voi (=più persone):
_Scusa...le tue risposte _> scusate...le vostre risposte.
Capisco la difficoltà per una persona di lingua inglese..


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Attenzione ai pronomi di seconda persona tu (=una persona), voi (=più persone):
> _Scusa...le tue risposte _> scusate...le vostre risposte.



No, BM....è che lei si riferiva solo alle mie risposte che sono eccezionali!!!! 

Ovviamente scherzo!!!!


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Ovviamente scherzo!!!!


Sì, comunque le tue risposte non erano davvero male.


----------



## J352SAURUS

Mi dispiace moltissimo 

Andrò ora prima che disturbi la pace più di quanto non abbia già fatto!  Grazie per tutto il vostro aiuto. Ho imparato molte cose


----------



## Pietruzzo

J352SAURUS said:


> Mi dispiace moltissimo
> 
> Andrò ora prima che disturbi la pace più di quanto non abbia già fatto!
> *Me ne vado ora, prima di disturbare la pace più di quanto abbia già fatto.*


Di quale pace parli? Qui tutti si azzuffano per niente


----------

